# Spreading salt



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can someone please tell me a basic spreading rate for salt. I've heard about 5 different rates on here and can't find anything on the web.

How many sq feet will a 50lb bag of rock salt cover. just looking for a basic rate I know it will vary from location to location depending on the weather traffic and other things

Thanks
Wes


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

according to intertnational salt a 50lbs bag will cover 75 sqft


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

salopez;1051190 said:


> according to intertnational salt a 50lbs bag will cover 75 sqft


At that rate it would take 14 tons to do an acre.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

a good rule of thumb is 20 lbs per 1000 sf


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

20lbs per 1000 sf seems close to what I though it would be..... I was figuring 100lbs at 5000 sf which is the same so that helps me out a lot thanks.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

pvtwaggs14;1051208 said:


> 20lbs per 1000 sf seems close to what I though it would be..... I was figuring 100lbs at 5000 sf which is the same so that helps me out a lot thanks.....


You might want to look into joining SIMA.....Good info ....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

salopez;1051190 said:


> a 50lbs bag will cover 75 sqft


ROFLMAO:laughing:

real bad.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

crap missed the 0, 750 sq ft.
my bad


----------



## csalvi (Aug 16, 2010)

how much does a yard of salt typically weigh?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

It is roughly 1 ton but that all depends on the moisture it has taken on and how course the salt is but 1 ton is close enough.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

1 yard 2000 pounds. but like they said there are variables. 600 pounds to a acre is fair but it all depends on the weather of course


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I love this thread.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

so how much salt should i use my french fries????????


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

sbg4024;1065568 said:


> so how much salt should i use my french fries????????


That would depend if they were slippery when you applied the salt? Sometimes repeat application will be necessary!

2,150 sq. ft. / 50 lbs salt thats the heavy application side, more sq footage is possible.


----------

